# Plannig to add filter my tank came with



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

As soon as i find it tomorrow i will guve it a good wipe and then in the tank it shall go i saw petsmart had the filter cartlages i need so now i can reduce water changer to two weeks


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

IMO id just buy some filter floss or foam/sponge instead of buying cartridges it does the same thing and youll get more, it might even be cheaper, just a suggestion tho. by reducing your water changes to two weeks, does that mean two times a week, or every two weeks?

and is it just my computer going nuts, or is your porfile pic upside down ...lolxD


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 kjg!

 and yes, lol it's not just you >__<! Her profile pic is upside down :3


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

As soon as your filter/tank cycles, then you can somewhat reduce your water changes. How big is your tank? I have a 5 and a 10 gallon tank. Each gets a minimum of 20% change *each week*. I wouldn't let them go 2 weeks. Now if I had a 20 gallon, I might let it go 2 weeks depending on the stocking / bio-load.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> IMO id just buy some filter floss or foam/sponge instead of buying cartridges it does the same thing and youll get more, it might even be cheaper, just a suggestion tho. by reducing your water changes to two weeks, does that mean two times a week, or every two weeks?
> 
> and is it just my computer going nuts, or is your porfile pic upside down ...lolxD


I want to use that filter tho and to a 1.77 gal with filter how many times to change water? I say not this friday but next as an example.

Pic is upsidedown cant fix it sadly


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

okay haha i thought it was, but as i was typing i was like "what he heck!?" 

and, no youll need to be doing daily (maaaayyybe every two days, just change a little more, but one day is better) 20-30% changes for the next porbably 6-8 weeks (maybe longer) untill its all the way cycled. youve got to remeber 1.77 gal isnt really that much water, it may be heard to cycle, but you could maybe get some seeded filter (from a HEALTHY established tank, maybe a friend?) or you could try one of those "bacteria in a bottle" things, to give it a kick start.
your best friend will be the API master test kit, its about 20-25$, i highly suggest investing in one, it tests for almost everything. you could just buy an ammonia and (omg...brain fart is it.. nitrate im pretty sure lol!) test kit, but there probably like 7-9$ each, so its kinda cheaper to buy the "all in one thing"


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 to kjg

It will probably be daily water changes while you are cycling. You don't just add a filter and magically it is cycled. 

Once your tank is finally cycle you need to test for nitrate every single day and do a water change before it reaches 10ppm. This could mean once your tank is cycled you may need to do water changes every 2-3 days. That is why it is important to test your water, eventually see a pattern and then you'll know when you need to do water changes regularly.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I added the filter thanks guys


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

in a 1.77 gallon tank, you will need water changes more than every other week. My 2.5 gallon, filtered, and planted with some 30+ plants still gets 50% water changes twice a week.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I took off the filter guys


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

why did you take it off?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> why did you take it off?


It was too strong


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

You can always baffle it with filter sponge. Cut a piece to fit the output and then secure it with a rubber band.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> You can always baffle it with filter sponge. Cut a piece to fit the output and then secure it with a rubber band.


Its ok its off now its a pain to put back on anyways


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

There's also the trick using a section of water bottle to divert the flow to the sides rather than straight down. I've seen people tie pieces of driftwood with a bit of fishing line for something a little more visually appealing.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

A filter would help your fish be healthier. Having a cycled tank really helped the health of my fish.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> A filter would help your fish be healthier. Having a cycled tank really helped the health of my fish.


I understand but i can handle the water changes my self ps he is very healthy and happy the way i take care of him


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i agree with the others. at first i hated my fiilter in my 5g because its too stong, but it just needs baffled with some sponge. cycling you tank really is the best for your fish.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> i agree with the others. at first i hated my fiilter in my 5g because its too stong, but it just needs baffled with some sponge. cycling you tank really is the best for your fish.


Honestly people are never satesfied and will never be i can deal with water changes and hey atleast he has a heater


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

your right about people never being staisfied, but have you ever considered that thats because we want the best possible home for your betta? if your fine with the water changes then go ahead, its your fish afterall.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> your right about people never being staisfied, but have you ever considered that thats because we want the best possible home for your betta? if your fine with the water changes then go ahead, its your fish afterall.


Thank you so so much i test the water every day and no ammonia or other stuff harmful to him


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

good, that makes me feel better lol.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> good, that makes me feel better lol.


Thats good i take good care of my baby boy very spoiled and even my other two fish that o got will be heated as well no more cold water for them


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

thats good to hear im glad they wont be cold! although I still prefer cycled tanks, there just easier, and more natrual seeming i guess lol, i do have one betta in a 3 gal that is currenty cycling (just stared) im hopping hell do better with not having 100% wc, they stress him so bad!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Agreed. even 100% water changes that are done correctly (proper acclimation) are still very stressful for fish.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah^ i feel so bad, but you have to clean the water!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> yeah^ i feel so bad, but you have to clean the water!


Been doing this for nine months yea he will be fine


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ive been changing mine like that for a while too, just because you do it alot doest mean they wont freak out or get all stressed.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> ive been changing mine like that for a while too, just because you do it alot doest mean they wont freak out or get all stressed.


Mine is always happy when i change its water we can argue all you want i will change the water my self thats that


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I wast aware we were arguing but okay..


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> I wast aware we were arguing but okay..


Why cant people be like you wont use filter its ok i understand atleast they are heated 

But go on about why i need one instead


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

because we can see how much you love your fish and we want to give your fish the longest life it can. A lot of us here try our best to provide the very best for our fish so we want yours to have the best too.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, its nothing personal. id say the same thing to any one else in this situation, cycling the tank is best for your fish and your back lol.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> because we can see how much you love your fish and we want to give your fish the longest life it can. A lot of us here try our best to provide the very best for our fish so we want yours to have the best too.


And the truth is i love my fish and spoil him and he has been fine with out filter very active and alert when he sees me and swims alot always hungry for food too


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> yeah, its nothing personal. id say the same thing to any one else in this situation, cycling the tank is best for your fish and your back lol.


But nothing wrong changing the water my self i enjoy doing it plus the tank is not that heavy


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I kept my guy Bill in a tank that just had a heater for about 3 months there was no filter and I just did full water changes every week or so, looking back I'm surprised he didn't die but we all start somewhere I guess.

I would recommend a filter though, you should be able to buy ones that state what size tank they work best in on the box or somewhere so you don't get one that is too strong, in the end it makes less work for you and keeps your fish healthier, but then again my Bill survived without a filter with no issues and I currently have my newest guy in the same set up and he is fine, but if your going to chose not to have a filter I'd suggest more frequent water changes though maybe twice a week do 25% so maybe take out 1 or 2 gallons (I'm hoping this is right, I'm Australian so I go by litres lol) and then put back in what you took out, do this say every Tuesday and Friday maybe and somewhere in there do a 100% full water change, clean his tank etc because I don't really see how your tank is going to cycle without a filter and as far as I know the cycle starts out with ammonia being high and then it goes to nitrate and then nitrite, so if you keep changing the water the cycle is just going to keep restarting and hopefully the ammonia wont get too high before you do a 100% water change which should reset the ammonia back to being none, ** Someone correct me if I'm wrong and this seems like a bad idea? ** 
for me I try to change both my boys waters every 2 days and that's even with having a filter but I only take a small amount out and I don't do 100% changes since their tanks are cycling, I will however do a half water change every 10 days or so.

I'd be more worried if there was no heater, but you have a heater so that is nice


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> I kept my guy Bill in a tank that just had a heater for about 3 months there was no filter and I just did full water changes every week or so, looking back I'm surprised he didn't die but we all start somewhere I guess.
> 
> I would recommend a filter though, you should be able to buy ones that state what size tank they work best in on the box or somewhere so you don't get one that is too strong, in the end it makes less work for you and keeps your fish healthier, but then again my Bill survived without a filter with no issues and I currently have my newest guy in the same set up and he is fine, but if your going to chose not to have a filter I'd suggest more frequent water changes though maybe twice a week do 25% so maybe take out 1 or 2 gallons (I'm hoping this is right, I'm Australian so I go by litres lol) and then put back in what you took out, do this say every Tuesday and Friday maybe and somewhere in there do a 100% full water change, clean his tank etc because I don't really see how your tank is going to cycle without a filter and as far as I know the cycle starts out with ammonia being high and then it goes to nitrate and then nitrite, so if you keep changing the water the cycle is just going to keep restarting and hopefully the ammonia wont get too high before you do a 100% water change which should reset the ammonia back to being none, ** Someone correct me if I'm wrong and this seems like a bad idea? **
> for me I try to change both my boys waters every 2 days and that's even with having a filter but I only take a small amount out and I don't do 100% changes since their tanks are cycling, I will however do a half water change every 10 days or so.
> ...


Thank you he is fine the way he is with out it as far as water changes i do 100% once a week he never had any issues and is loving life so what i am doing seems to be working


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry but I'm no expert on bettas but I do know 100% once a week isn't good, the ammonia can get very high in that time, he's going to poop a lot, food is going to settle and start rotting, even more so now that the water is heated. Could you perhaps try for one more water change so your doing 2 a week. It shouldn't be that hard.. I work full time hours leaving at 8am in the morning and getting home at 6pm and having to go to bed at 10pm to get enough sleep and I can fit water changes in for my two betta tanks as well as a big 18.50 gallon tank and I do those all every 2 days. I don't understand why you are being so stubborn when we are suggesting things to help you and your fish.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah I change my 3 gal atlesst 1 50% and 100% a week, but its cycling now, so no more 100% and two more 50%


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> Sorry but I'm no expert on bettas but I do know 100% once a week isn't good, the ammonia can get very high in that time, he's going to poop a lot, food is going to settle and start rotting, even more so now that the water is heated. Could you perhaps try for one more water change so your doing 2 a week. It shouldn't be that hard.. I work full time hours leaving at 8am in the morning and getting home at 6pm and having to go to bed at 10pm to get enough sleep and I can fit water changes in for my two betta tanks as well as a big 18.50 gallon tank and I do those all every 2 days. I don't understand why you are being so stubborn when we are suggesting things to help you and your fish.


My ammonia never goes high i know i test it and i never asked for help in the first place all i said was i am removing filter cause its too strong how is that asking for help?


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay let me re say that, if your going to put up posts expect feedback, especially on posts where it's clear your making some wrong decisions despite how "happy" you think your fish is, your a human, your fish can't talk, your not going to know if it's happy, you probably test your ammonia after you've done your water change, but test it BEFORE you do your 100% water change and I can guarantee it wont be zero. 

Sorry but animal cruelty of any kind gets me rather angry, and to me I honestly feel like you are making some poor decisions here, and I think a few other members agree. Maybe instead of being so stubborn accept some changes and start putting them into practice, it's not about whether your fish it "happy" it's his health and life your putting at risk.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> Okay let me re say that, if your going to put up posts expect feedback, especially on posts where it's clear your making some wrong decisions despite how "happy" you think your fish is, your a human, your fish can't talk, your not going to know if it's happy, you probably test your ammonia after you've done your water change, but test it BEFORE you do your 100% water change and I can guarantee it wont be zero.
> 
> Sorry but animal cruelty of any kind gets me rather angry, and to me I honestly feel like you are making some poor decisions here, and I think a few other members agree. Maybe instead of being so stubborn accept some changes and start putting them into practice, it's not about whether your fish it "happy" it's his health and life your putting at risk.


Haha animal cruelty cause i dont have a filter please dont make me laugh wether i took it off its my choice people can be accepting and understanding but nooo i am sorry to say but mine is spoiled


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd also like to note you had a betta for a month and it died, there was no heater or filter in his tank nor plants or anything for him to hide in, just a glass open jar. I really feel like you need to do some more research before you get fish, I'm not surprised that it died really, and people tried to tell you nicely then that you needed a heater and filter but you were too fixated on getting "decorations" bettas don't need decorations. They need heaters and filters and water changes frequently, they need looking after and being cared for, and maybe a place for them to hide in.

I've seen so many people take the "nice" approach with you and suggest things nicely to you but honestly someone needs to tell it to you straight. 
It is cruel making him sit around in his own faeces and rotten food for days before you decide "Oh, I'm going to do your 100% water change today"


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been reading through the post, and I've realized we've been getting a bit rusty :/

May we please stop the rage!? I do not mean to sound rude, but I don't want anyone getting hurt either :/
If a moderator can help us? Or at least calm this thread down? Thank ou everyone!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> I'd also like to note you had a betta for a month and it died, there was no heater or filter in his tank nor plants or anything for him to hide in, just a glass open jar. I really feel like you need to do some more research before you get fish, I'm not surprised that it died really, and people tried to tell you nicely then that you needed a heater and filter but you were too fixated on getting "decorations" bettas don't need decorations. They need heaters and filters and water changes frequently, they need looking after and being cared for, and maybe a place for them to hide in.
> 
> I've seen so many people take the "nice" approach with you and suggest things nicely to you but honestly someone needs to tell it to you straight.
> It is cruel making him sit around in his own faeces and rotten food for days before you decide "Oh, I'm going to do your 100% water change today"


Haha yea he died but the one i got now i have for nine months bigger tank then he was bought 100 items for him water conditioner which was the best aquarium salt heater decor and such much improvement then before 
Haha ok nice talking to ya!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> I've been reading through the post, and I've realized we've been getting a bit rusty :/
> 
> May we please stop the rage!? I do not mean to sound rude, but I don't want anyone getting hurt either :/
> If a moderator can help us? Or at least calm this thread down? Thank ou everyone!


Not here to fight people getting on my nerves thats all it is disrespectful too


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah I'm just gonna say, I wasn't trying to tell you what to do, or be rude or anything. I was trying to help you fix, and slightly better the situation, if that makes sence.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> yeah I'm just gonna say, I wasn't trying to tell you what to do, or be rude or anything. I was trying to help you fix, and slightly better the situation, if that makes sence.


You are fine no issues with you


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I was TRYING to help you fix, and slightly better the situation as well but you don't seem to listen to anything anyone has to say or even give it a second thought of maybe doing the things we suggest.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

But i shall keep my head up high and not let people get to me thats what i gots to do


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> I was TRYING to help you fix, and slightly better the situation as well but you don't seem to listen to anything anyone has to say or even give it a second thought of maybe doing the things we suggest.


No you were not trying to help you keep shoving filter down my throat keep insisting i need a filter


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Um. No I didn't, I was trying to "shove" more frequent water changes down your throat.... lol


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> Um. No I didn't, I was trying to "shove" more frequent water changes down your throat.... lol


Both lol you were doing both


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I believe I said " I would recommend a filter though, you should be able to buy ones that state what size tank they work best in on the box or somewhere so you don't get one that is too strong, in the end it makes less work for you and keeps your fish healthier, but then again my Bill survived without a filter with no issues and I currently have my newest guy in the same set up and he is fine, but if your going to chose not to have a filter I'd suggest more frequent water changes " 

There is nothing "forcing" there because I said how my guy survived -_- but I've since moved him to a filtered tank I then went on to SUGGEST not SHOVE DOWN YOUR THROAT that more frequent water changes would be good.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> I believe I said " I would recommend a filter though, you should be able to buy ones that state what size tank they work best in on the box or somewhere so you don't get one that is too strong, in the end it makes less work for you and keeps your fish healthier, but then again my Bill survived without a filter with no issues and I currently have my newest guy in the same set up and he is fine, but if your going to chose not to have a filter I'd suggest more frequent water changes "
> 
> There is nothing "forcing" there because I said how my guy survived -_- but I've since moved him to a filtered tank I then went on to SUGGEST not SHOVE DOWN YOUR THROAT that more frequent water changes would be good.


But when i say no instead of being nice about it like its ok i understand then i could had reconsider you being rude wont make me get a filter


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Because I don't understand. 
I don't actually understand how you are happy to let you fish sit in its rotten food and poo for days before you decide to do your once a week 100% water change. It is cruel. How would you like to sit around for a week without having a shower? sweating everywhere and god forbid you have some horrid bowel movements which leave you with some poo on you that you can't wash off?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> Because I don't understand.
> I don't actually understand how you are happy to let you fish sit in its rotten food and poo for days before you decide to do your once a week 100% water change. It is cruel. How would you like to sit around for a week without having a shower? sweating everywhere and god forbid you have some horrid bowel movements which leave you with some poo on you that you can't wash off?


Haha omg you are exaggarating lol my bettas tank Is not that filthy haha and if it were my ammonia would go up with poo and stuff i test the water like i said its fine if the water is fine that what you git to say then cause its a fact! My water is fine no ammonia or other nasty stuff


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah but do you test the water BEFORE you do your once a week 100% water change? I can guarantee the ammonia wont be zero, probably up past 1 at that point. 

I'm not exaggerating anything. It is what it is. You said you change your fishes water once a week 100% not only have I said that it's not enough, other members have done too. Maybe take some advice for once.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> Yeah but do you test the water BEFORE you do your once a week 100% water change? I can guarantee the ammonia wont be zero, probably up past 1 at that point.
> 
> I'm not exaggerating anything. It is what it is. You said you change your fishes water once a week 100% not only have I said that it's not enough, other members have done too. Maybe take some advice for once.


Nope i do test it before water change still zero ammonia i can test it 100 times before water chages still zero and no i wont take your advice


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

It doesn't matter if it doesn't LOOK filthy, half the time I can't see the poos my boys do or their food, so..


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Unless you've got a nappy on him that you change and food that disintegrates when bits aren't eaten I find it hard to believe..


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> It doesn't matter if it doesn't LOOK filthy, half the time I can't see the poos my boys do or their food, so..


Still ammonia is and will always be zero and thats that i test it before and after still zero


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

And it wasn't just my advice other people have suggested more water changes.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> Unless you've got a nappy on him that you change and food that disintegrates when bits aren't eaten I find it hard to believe..


I could care less if you dont believe me honestly i dont need to show you proof


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I never asked for any proof.. lol. 
Perhaps your simply just lazy and can't be bothered fitting more water changes into your schedule, is that it? is that why your so stubborn in not doing any more?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> I never asked for any proof.. lol.
> Perhaps your simply just lazy and can't be bothered fitting more water changes into your schedule, is that it? is that why your so stubborn in not doing any more?


Haha i am done arguing with you what a waist of my time


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah it was a waste considering you could of been preforming another water change for your betta instead of the just once a week one you've been doing.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> Yeah it was was waste considering you could of been preforming another water change for your betta instead of the just once a week one you've been doing.


Nah a waist of time i could watch youtube videos and relax ready for bed also eating some yummy food


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If we can stop this argument that would be great ! I do not have the authority of a moderator but I do have the ability to contact one.

Please stop this premature argument or disagreement. It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

It's *waste* hunny, maybe you should pick up a dictionary while your stuffing your face and have a read, and maybe a betta care book too while your at it. 
I feel bad for your poor betta.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't really care, if everyone is going to side step around how she is treating her fish then your all just as bad as she is, and I'd rather not be affiliated with this page anymore. How do I delete my profile?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> If we can stop this argument that would be great ! I do not have the authority of a moderator but I do have the ability to contact one.
> 
> Please stop this premature argument or disagreement. It would be greatly appreciated


She needs to leave me alone thats that or i shall talk to a moderator she pushes my buttons


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

she did say she tests her water daily or near daily. i would disagree if she had never tested before, and had no idea what her water params are.
(not taking sides... just saying..)

but i agree with BLU, please stop:*(


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

What's the point in changing the water 100% at all then if it's zero? there is literally no sense at all, so many things wrong.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> she did say she tests her water daily or near daily. i would disagree if she had never tested before, and had no idea what her water params are.
> (not taking sides... just saying..)
> 
> but i agree with BLU, please stop:*(


I shall post a pic then everyday to show people proof she is rude and pain rude gets on my buttons


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> What's the point in changing the water 100% at all then if it's zero? there is literally no sense at all, so many things wrong.


There you go again pushing my buttons keep going you are doing great


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay! lol 

I'm only "pushing your buttons" because no one else has spoken to you like this before because they are all nice and lovely to you instead of telling it how it should be. Too afraid to rock the boat. 
I'm not actually rude, you just can't deal with things being told to you straight, which is simply you aren't caring for your fish well.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> Okay! lol
> 
> I'm only "pushing your buttons" because no one else has spoken to you like this before because they are all nice and lovely to you instead of telling it how it should be. Too afraid to rock the boat.
> I'm not actually rude, you just can't deal with things being told to you straight, which is simply you aren't caring for your fish well.


Haha you are the type of person i hate so very much  

I appreciate the nice people here tho thanks guys!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have reported this thread to a monitor, sorry but this is getting out of hand, and unfortunately I don't have the authority to stop this but moderaters certainly do, please stop the disagreement. Thank you!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Lolk like I said before, it's disgusting how everyone is just side stepping around how she treats her fish, first having no heater, now no filter although I feel like that could be okay so long as frequent water changes are in play but that's just not happening. 
You offer advice and she comes back with silly responses such as "my fish is happy that's all that matters" 

Yeah good job guys (Y)


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have aswell^.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, this is quite a thread. I'm no moderator but please keep in mind the rules we have in place here.

Jessika, I'd like to remind you that we have members here of all ages, not just 13+ but even younger as this is a Canadian forum and there is no rules against younger members here.

I'd like everyone to keep in mind that there is no ONE way to fish keep, we all do what works for us. The best we can do it suggest the information no matter if we know or think that we are correct, arguing about it (and that's not just yelling but bantering back and forth) will get you nowhere. We are not side-stepping, you can't change someone's views just by telling them something. Someone can tell me unicorns exists but it doesn't mean I'll believe them even though I'd love for it to happen.

Just keep in mind that we all have our beliefs, even if it is wrong at the time (and I'm not saying directly that anyone here is, it's not my job to do so), eventually we all learn whether it's the hardway or not.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't believe I swore or said anything that would upset someone that young. I have a just turned 15 year old brother. I know what is appropriate, and if expressing my concern about how some ones care for an animals is inappropriate then society is more messed up than I thought.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not saying that I agree nor disagree with you but everyone is different and everyone tolerates certain things. If you want to continue on helping people that's perfectly fine, just do it tactfully is all since you don't know who is on the other side of the screen. Know what I mean? Yeah, it's annoying sometimes and difficult but that's what makes a good teacher, being able to change posting styles to help different people.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Well I tried that, my first initial post I offered advice and reasons why, but the response I got to me felt wrong to just leave, and then it went from there, I decided to change from being nice and fluffy about the situation because it's never seemed to work from the countless posts I have read before, and the response I got was the same when I was "tactful" so I changed my posting style, and she's still just as stubborn and naive and I think it's wrong that she never considers ANY ONES suggestions no matter how well written they are for the benefit of her fish since she seems to think she knows it all because her fish is "happy" how do you know if a fish is happy?! We've all made mistakes and I know I have but when I get advice I usually take it on board instead of telling people "nah Bill is happy and that is that" when clearly I don't know if he is or not.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I realize that, and I'm sorry but thinks like that happen. I'm going to continue this in PM since I'm not too certain on something. But I think we can lay this thread to rest for now.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay dokay


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm closing this thread for now since it has gone off track. 

Folks if you feel like you're not getting anywhere, please move on rather than arguing with each other. Head butting is the fastest way to derail a thread like this. 

Please play nice in the fish tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, more often than not, arguing will only end up in hurt feelings, pushing each other away from the point that you are trying to get across  Why hurt other people's feelings and your own, right?


----------

